# Copyright Infringement or Hoax? Help!



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Right, a letter has been sent to my dad informing him of some type of copyright infringement that apparently our household has done. Yes, I download torrents, but its hardly ever for games - mainly things like Beta OS's - Win 7 for example. Heres the details of the letter and why its so weird:

1. Its claiming we have downloaded Call of Juarez - I can hand on heart say I have never heard of this game let alone downloaded it?!

2. The IP address stated to have comitted the fraud is 81.105.230.235 - this IS NOT my IP address.

3. The client / protocol - says BitTorrent. Never used BitTorrent in my life.

Then a few pages of legal rubbish, at the end of which they seem to want to fine me £565. Yeah, £565. For something I have never downloaded, using an IP Address that isnt mine under a client that Ive never used 

Is this a real claim or a hoax? Im confused, waiting for my dad to get in (Hes a police officer) to go through it with him. So am I half a grand in debt or is this some elaborate scam?

Need some light shedding on this, could be serious this one.

Thanks guys.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Well, if non of it matches your details, contact the company that sent and ask them to check again. Then ask them to prove you did it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 7, 2009)

Throw it in the bin, if it's real they'll send a reminder


----------



## Sasqui (May 7, 2009)

So what "entity" is claiming the damages?

I don't know much about civil laws in the UK.  In the US, that type of letter would originate right from the company legal department, or hired law firm.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

The entity is ACS:LAW.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Throw it in the bin, if it's real they'll send a reminder



+1 to that! But its probably some sort of scam.


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

sounds like phishing to me....


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> The entity is ACS:LAW.



find out if they exist and ask them wtf is going on


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Make them prove you downloaded it, or as Dan says, let them send a reminder.

Even it if was true £565 is unjust.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2009)

Tell your dad to unleash some epic Police PWNAGE on some jerk who picked the wrong house.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Also who is it addressed from? It should be your ISP.

A scan would be good, just edit out any personal info.


----------



## crtecha (May 7, 2009)

+1 you will receive a notification from your ISP first basically telling you to knock it off.  dang paramount....


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

its a 5 page letter - page three is awesome. 

"You may 'offer to settle' this issue blah blah blah, by doing the following:

1. Promise in a written undertaking not to upload, download, make available or otherwise share the Work (wtf that is I do not know) or permit others to do the same using your internet connection;

2. Delete any copies of the Work (again, wtf) which may be resident on your computers harddrive and / or any copies saved to disc (or other media), other than those that were purchased froma legitimate source; and

3. (loads of breakdown of fees).


The letter is from this ACS LAW firm. And even on the bizzare chance that it was my IP address (I have never heard of this game up until 15 minutes ago, bear in mind) they will have a hard fucking time proving it as I have had new motherboard(s) since the date disclosed.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

I don't think they are the one's who decide how much to fine you. It would be the court and if it was the court you would be there. As dan said if there serious expect an angry lawyer on the end of the phone or another letter with bold writing or something like that.


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone over there in the UK heard of companies charging 565? Seems to me its not worth an attorneys time the time to print the pages...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

So, in conclusion, I could:

1. Ignore the letter, and wait to see if it is real,

2. Write to them explaining very thoroughly why it isnt me / they are wrong,

3. Let my dad unleash some epic Police PWNAGE on some jerk who picked the wrong house (cheers erocker haha)

By the way, this thread was created under the request of my dad, so the more info the better really. Anyone else ever been presented with such a situation?


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Number one rule mate, if you have to ask us - it's probably fake.

Also, the charge kinda verifies that. They wouldn't charge you. Court would.

Oh, and the only time i've ever heard of 'Call of Juarez' was when i look on the back of my HD3870 box and it was used to show DX10 differences... lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Id scan the letter up for you all to have a read but I dont have a scanner handy.


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

Is there anyone over there that can verify the letter (an attorney or friend skilled in law)?

Is there an address to go to their place of employment? Can you verify the writers?

seems to me the more you respond to them the more info they get from you (purpose of phishing)

If it was real there would be a Law office or such you could verify.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Right this is not fake. Its more of a legal loop hole scam.

The company (Davenport Lyons) has actually created a subsidary of itself to "deal" with these issues, to dip under the radar of what they shouldnt really be doing. From what I can tell Virgin Media has been giving out info, to this Law firm that "tackles" internet piracy.

However the actual info they collect is utter BS. All they are really getting is your IP.

So VM are basically just giving the name, address and IP of users who have used P2P/torrents.

They like to make out in their letters they have a lot more info on you than they have and that they have a strong case. The actual fine amount is not far off picked from the air, and if going to court, they would decide on the real fine (Not likely to be more than the RRP of what you have "illegally" downloaded)

The fact they have got it completely wrong just shows the point, however the worst thing you can do is ignore the letter, as if in the unlikely event they do take you to court, it looks bad on you.

Easiest way around it is to write a short letter denying the claims, just giving the IP address is not enough evidence to prove you illegally downloaded something anyway.

if you want more info or help, I found this great site, (originally setup for the Parent company, but the same applies)

http://www.slyck.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=45330&p=494241#p494241

EDIT:

Oh and by the discussion thread, ti seems they have sent these letters out to a lot of VM customers recently.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Shit, hope i don't get one... Virgin hate me afew i raged at one of their foreign customer service people for giving me the wrong answers...


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

Shit. I hope I don't get one.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Apparently even if you get one, and they manage to guess what you downloaded right, you can right back with a cheque for the retail value of what you downloaded and then they can take it no further 

Still I only torrent for pre-release stuff (namely Windows 7) and no-cd patches for legit games I own. Mind you I still have utorrent set to encrypt everything.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 7, 2009)

mate thats bs just like everyone else is saying
if they are really bothered they will phone or send another letter

it must be bull shit because
A. its not your IP
B. you didnt download that game
C. they can only charge you for retail value
D. its not the developer who told them to do it on their behalf


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for that link Alex - looks like Ill be writing a letter / saying that I havent downloaded this game, it isnt my IP address, and that I would at least be willing to pay the retail value of the game if it makes them happy.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

I think i'd ask them to prove i did it first. If they could, then i'd pay up, otherwise - fuck em.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Dont say about the last bit, that only applies if you have actually downloaded it.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

If it makes the whole thing go away then by all means Id be willing to send them the retail value, I really dont have time for this sort of bull shit.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> If it makes the whole thing go away then by all means Id be willing to send them the retail value, I really dont have time for this sort of bull shit.



I'd buy it and say I already have it, why would i download it illegaly.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

But if their wrong, which they obviously are, then don't pay. 

Ask them more details and proof you did it. If you telling us the truth, then their in the wrong.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Dont give in, this is why they are doing it, its like a scam, thats why they have created a subsidary. New name, so they try and get away with it again. They are fishing for people whol will pay for no reason without fighting back. Just write a letter denything their claims along thise guidelines in the link I posted 

EDIT:

If they get really arsey you can borrow my copy


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> If they get really arsey you can borrow my copy



lol.. someone bought it?

Maybe it's the makers of this game trying to make some money..


----------



## crtecha (May 7, 2009)

Yeah if you send them a check you mid as well send your money to those African princes that are always emailing me wanting to run their zillions of dollars through my account.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

But I have never heard of the game up until tonight, thats whats making my head hurt 

Ill not bother saying that though, ill use that guidline, deny it all stating the IP fault and lack of me being a torrent user (ahem) and let them deal with it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> But I have never heard of the game up until tonight, thats whats making my head hurt
> 
> Ill not bother saying that though, ill use that guidline, deny it all stating the IP fault and lack of me being a torrent user (ahem) and let them deal with it.



Sounds good.

And @ Moonpig. of course I didnt buy it, it came free with my Dad's 8800GTS


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

lol... ok. I still think it's the makers... haha


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2009)

I guess they're hoping out of all the letters they send out,some people panick and pay whatever they demand.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Nah its just the law firm trying to make money out of nothing.

Tigger has hit the nail on the head. Then they will get told off again, and start another firm under a different name


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2009)

Remember peeps,if you must download naughty stuff(films etc),*dont* use s*hit torrent.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

whats *hit torrent?

My first thought was to ignore the letter hoping they are just probing around trying to suck out some money, but if its a true case then thats probably only going to agitate matters further.

Ill get my dad to ask around at work tomorrow, then write a decent letter tomorrow night.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

But why the fuck would the send out a claim for an infringement close to 1 year ago?!?!?!


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Cus they think they can :shadedshu


----------



## farlex85 (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> But why the fuck would the send out a claim for an infringement close to 1 year ago?!?!?!



B/c beuracracy is slow. Do you have a lawyer? Give the letter to them and they should be able to tell you rather quickly whether it's anything you need to address.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

If worst comes to worse and this does end up costing me the £565, look out for my FS thread on here because my rig will have to be forfeit for this. A game that ive never heard of, from close to a year ago on a different IP address . . . can you sense how frustrated I am? lol.

*edit*

Oh and farlex, ill let my dad take it to work, send copies out to people he knows around the force, they can probably solve it quicker than going through a lawyer / letter.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2009)

There ya go,you can see what i mean by *hit now.Torrent is fine for legal stuff,but you never hear of anyone getting caught using rapidshare etc.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Oh I get you tigger. Took me a while haha.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2009)

Dont worry about this too much bud. *hug*


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> If worst comes to worse and this does end up costing me the £565, look out for my FS thread on here because my rig will have to be forfeit for this. A game that ive never heard of, from close to a year ago on a different IP address . . . can you sense how frustrated I am? lol.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Oh and btar, ill let my dad take it to work, send copies out to people he knows around the force, they can probably solve it quicker than going through a lawyer / letter.



Dont worry I can say for certainty it wont come to that. If for some magical reason they summoned up evidence to prove you did it, all you would need to pay is for the retail value.

Oh and dont you mean farlex, not btar?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Sorry farlex, thought it was btars avvy haha, I dont read usernames anymore, just go on avatars.


----------



## farlex85 (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Oh and btar, ill let my dad take it to work, send copies out to people he knows around the force, they can probably solve it quicker than going through a lawyer / letter.



Cheaper, not quicker. A lawyer should be able to tell you in minutes whether it's legit. That's what lawyers are for, the law. The police should have some access to lawyers of some type I would think though.



kyle2020 said:


> Sorry farlex, thought it was btars avvy haha, I dont read usernames anymore, just go on avatars.



 It is kind of Indianish art I suppose. I think he had a similar one at one time, not quite as psychedelic though.


----------



## Marineborn (May 7, 2009)

ive had to deal with something like this before, luckily i had a freind that was a lawyer. so i had him call them and take them to court for slander and false accusations, they pulled all claims rather quickly. easy fix back them into the corner


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Im thinking the police must have some form of integrated soliciting service for officers, or at least they can check for any other reports of fake claims associated with this.


----------



## Altered (May 7, 2009)

Dont they have Registered mail in the UK or something similar. Here in the states if it was a legal issue it would come as registered mail requiring a signature when received. That is when you would  know a lawyer or some sort of suit is being filed against you. Personally I wouldn't tell/write them anything because you are feeding them information. If it was serious they can come knock on my door. Say you tell them you are not at that ISP. Well if they want it wouldn't be that difficult to find your IP and then they say it was an error etc. Not to mention they then know they have someone hooked or concerned that they might get some settlement from. just my opinion though.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

We have a stupid law in this country when it comes to that. You only have to have posted it for the letter to count. I mean wtf!


----------



## stanhemi (May 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Thanks for that link Alex - looks like Ill be writing a letter / saying that I havent downloaded this game, it isnt my IP address, and that I would at least be willing to pay the retail value of the game if it makes them happy.



if you don't do it don't offer to pay ( don't know the law in U.K but in canada if you said your willing to pay your guilty)


----------



## Sc1mitar (May 7, 2009)

Wow dude...

dont pay them a damn cent, that sounds like a straight scam. Not your IP address, you dont have the game, just some scammer tryin to make a quick buck.

I would just ignore them.

btw use Rapidshare/megaupload next time


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Im talking to a close friend now, he says one of his college friends has recieved a similar letter last week some time, and hes 95% sure its a scam being passed around virgin / NTL users.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Still better to reply denying the claims. From what I can tell its a legal loop hole scam.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 7, 2009)

Used exactly the same word as the one Davenport Lyon sent me months before, claiming me downloaded Race 07 (I was still playing Race without knowing there is a new one.) and with wrong IP, note the phrase 'The Work' is used thoughout, it is the same on the Davenport one, ignore it, they won't do anything. That letter hits old pensioners claiming them downloaded GTA:Vice City illegally, lol.


----------



## Zehnsucht (May 7, 2009)

And people wonder why the Pirate Party is the third biggest party in Sweden (counting members, not votes). ...


----------



## steseds (May 7, 2009)

thank god i came across you guys !
Came home from work today and found exact same letter as Kyle.
Same company name ACS, also quoted incorrect ip address and want 695.00 in 20 days ?
Must admit i download a few programs but was very worried when reading the letter.
Listening to you guys has made me feel a little more relaxed knowing that im not on my own and 1st thing in the morning the pens coming out and a letter being returned and on its way.

Many thanks
p.s great site thx once again


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

That's what were here for  lol

Seriously hope i don't get one. Looks like i'll have to stop downloading 1080p porn... haha


----------



## thraxed (May 7, 2009)

Its a plain scare tactic, unless ya have something with a court date on it.  Only letters you should take seriously are directly from your isp, and at most all they'll do is ban you for a year if ya violate it.  Other then that, if ya wanna write something like.  Sure take me to court after your they prove your dynamic ip internet provider had that ip assigned to me at that day in time.  Also will be glad to bring my $5 bargain base game in to show you.  Otherwise I'm kindly throwing this letter in the trash.

Remember the only way you can truly be busted is if they raided your house and siezed your equipment, otherwise what proof do they have.


----------



## 88ktb88 (May 8, 2009)

i had the same letter today so i phoned virgin / ntl and he told me its a scam - they are not allowed to give out ne info .... not even to solicitors !!!! hhhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

thraxed said:


> Its a plain scare tactic, unless ya have something with a court date on it.  Only letters you should take seriously are directly from your isp, and at most all they'll do is ban you for a year if ya violate it.  Other then that, if ya wanna write something like.  Sure take me to court after your they prove your dynamic ip internet provider had that ip assigned to me at that day in time.  Also will be glad to bring my $5 bargain base game in to show you.  Otherwise I'm kindly throwing this letter in the trash.
> 
> *Remember the only way you can truly be busted is if they raided your house and siezed your equipment, otherwise what proof do they have.*



Lol, hold it off till then. Playing FO3 in your Y-Fronts and the SAS rappel into your room and arrest you? OH YEA!


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol, hold it off till then. Playing FO3 in your Y-Fronts and the SAS rappel into your room and arrest you? OH YEA!



Nah they have to have a warrant for things like that. Its only terrorists/drug dealers, etc they dont have to.

Sorry to spoil your fantasy


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Who says i'm not a torrent using, drug dealing terrorist?


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Whats a dug dealer?


----------



## KainXS (May 8, 2009)

You need to remember, no company would try to sue anyone for downloading 1 relatively cheap 360 game, what they do if its real is wait and keep track of you in their database and catalog every event then come after you after you amass a good sized bill, and try to stack on some fees, but this definitely sounds fake afterwards.

and I'm a little ashamed to admit but my aunt works for "those guys"


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

cheeky git alex... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Its a semi scam. Apparently they are a genuine firm, but they are praying on people, obviously working out that for every letter they send out they get so many people giving in. Easy money.

What I dont get, is that if its true about VM not giving out the info, where did they get it from?


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2009)

From thin air i think alex hopefully i dont see anything like this emerge here in Oz as guarenteed the old and the non puter savvy will get sucked in big time.


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

If my step-dad received something like this he would instantly pay it.  He doesn't ask questions and has enough money to not really give a shit.  I'm sure they are banking on these kind of people. :/


----------



## a_ump (May 8, 2009)

yea definitely sounds like bullshit to me, wouldn't there be some court issue over this not a dam letter? i don't know how laws work outside the USA, but yea if i got a letter telling me i infringed then i'd use it to start the next fire at me and my buddies parties lol. Not your IP Address so therefore they don't have shit on ya. tell em to suck your donker


----------



## Mike0409 (May 8, 2009)

Burn the letter, Piss on the ashes' then have a fucking beer.


----------



## a_ump (May 8, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Burn the letter, Piss on the ashes' then have a fucking beer.



haha what da man said, and while your at it throw a lil maryjane into the mix


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 8, 2009)

Triprift said:


> From thin air i think alex hopefully i dont see anything like this emerge here in Oz as guarenteed the old and the non puter savvy will get sucked in big time.



now that you mention it, if this happened in south africa, this country would be in turmoil!


----------



## mrhuggles (May 8, 2009)

that ip is in Nottingham


----------



## laszlo (May 8, 2009)

don't throw the letter;you can use it to sue them for  attempt of scaming you.

people who have received similar letters can hire together a good lawyer and destroy the scam company


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 8, 2009)

just google ACS:LAW torrent scam letter,  loads of people have got this type of letter


----------



## Gzero (May 8, 2009)

Read: 
http://forums.thinkbroadband.com/be...from-solicitors-regarding-to-illegal-p2p.html

Don't throw that letter away and certainly don't ignore it.
If you ignore them, it implies your guilty unfortunately, that is the way the loop hole works.

ops I forgotten how long that thread got lol. Basicly jump to the admin's posts and read around them.


----------



## hickster (May 8, 2009)

*ACS: LAW LETTER RE: Call of Juarez*

Hi all

I got a letter through yesterday from ACS: Law accusing me of sharing the game "Call of Juarez", they want £565 and I have 21 days to respond.  The letter was posted 2nd class and was NOT recorded.

I must confess that although I had nevr heard of the game before yesterday, I am crapping myself at the thought of being taken to court.  The IP they quoted was my IP address and they ordered NTL(Virgin) to give up my details for which they charged ACS: Law £65.

Thing is this, should NTL(Virgin) have contacted me for being in breech of their TOC?

I am worried about this and do not know which way to turn, I am out of work at the moment and this will hit my family hard.  

I have seen and heard much conflicting advice, as to what to do.  One person says write back to them another says ignore it untill they send a court order then respond.  Would a Solicitor even be interested in what seems a "cut and dried" case?

HELP!


----------



## Dark Evil (May 8, 2009)

Hey Hickter i received a ACS:LAW letter yesterday 5 pages long with a fine of £565 containing a payment form at the end... i have heard of the game the file name but the date of it excuses me of downloading a full copy is set back a year ago 04/02/2008 09:20:57 bang on. 

It's me first letter of this sort and i am totally confused to what to do, but if you state that you never heard of the file and are telling the truth perhaps this is all just bullshit???

any ideas guys?


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 8, 2009)

Why dont you scan your letters and upload them here so we can see what you are talking about.


----------



## hickster (May 8, 2009)

Dark Evil said:


> Hey Hickter i received a ACS:LAW letter yesterday 5 pages long with a fine of £565 containing a payment form at the end... i have heard of the game the file name but the date of it excuses me of downloading a full copy is set back a year ago 04/02/2008 09:20:57 bang on.
> 
> It's me first letter of this sort and i am totally confused to what to do, but if you state that you never heard of the file and are telling the truth perhaps this is all just bullshit???
> 
> any ideas guys?



Hi, my latter claims I downloaded the game on the 25/04/2008.  The point is is that in the letter the accusation is not that the game was downloded, but that I SHARED IT!  A year ago I had a 2MB connection so I would imagine it would have been a hefty download and even bigger upload!

What is the Wisdom on what to do with this letter?

I contacted the Consumer Direct People and they said to respond to the letter by stating that I had never heard of the game and that I should ask for my name to be removed from the claim. This letter should be addressed to the Senior Partner and should be sent by RECORDED DELIVERY (In the UK this is).  In addition I should contact the Information Office in charge of Data Protection and inform them regarding the way that these people got hold of my information from my ISP

The Phone Number for Consumer Direct is 0845 4040506
The Phone Number for the Information Officer is 0162 5545745


----------



## Gzero (May 8, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Why dont you scan your letters and upload them here so we can see what you are talking about.



It's a template letter with bad wording in terms of IT words. But legally they have been using it to make money. This ACS firm is probably the same as Davenport Lyons firm.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7763185.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_7766000/7766448.stm

http://www.slyck.com/forums/viewtop...art=3025&sid=c83e95bc8b08abfbeb6fc70cb0d5e694 - latest on another forum.

Send a recorded letter hickster. Do not wait as that would do nothing to help your case.

Lemon have a look at this: http://regmedia.co.uk/2008/11/19/davenport_letter.jpg


----------



## Gzero (May 8, 2009)

More here from Watchdog: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/watchdog/2008/12/davenport_lyons_threatening_le.html


----------



## hickster (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Gzero, I am wondering wether to contact Michael Coyle, he seems to be organising a defense for all those sent these letters, anyone know more about this?


----------



## TheCrow (May 8, 2009)

Lets face it with all the trouble virgin have protecting their netwrk from cloned modems, etc i dont think they could really prove it if someone did actually download a game, etc illegally.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

My dads spoke to a few other colleagues today and they have all advised the same - if the letter was so important, they would have sent it with a return of address, recorded delivery and followed the letter up with a phone call / personal visit. I have spoke to 3 additional people today who say they have had exactly the same letters - one friend has been accused of downloading an old 70's film, I mean come on!


----------



## Gzero (May 8, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> Lets face it with all the trouble virgin have protecting their netwrk from cloned modems, etc i dont think they could really prove it if someone did actually download a game, etc illegally.



It's rumoured that the engineers that come round to 'fix' your connection problem have been known to have a little nosey around your hdd to look for anything 'suspicious' and then tell Virgin or blackmail you.


----------



## Gzero (May 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> My dads spoke to a few other colleagues today and they have all advised the same - if the letter was so important, they would have sent it with a return of address, recorded delivery and followed the letter up with a phone call / personal visit. I have spoke to 3 additional people today who say they have had exactly the same letters - one friend has been accused of downloading an old 70's film, I mean come on!



Unfortunately they aren't the court of Law.


----------



## hickster (May 8, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> Lets face it with all the trouble virgin have protecting their netwrk from cloned modems, etc i dont think they could really prove it if someone did actually download a game, etc illegally.



What do you meen by that? I am with Virgin, I thought they were all static IPs?  That is what is most worrying for me is that they identified my actual IP, I am worried that this could be a cut and dried case as far as the Law is concerned even though I know I have not heard of this game!


----------



## hickster (May 8, 2009)

Gzero said:


> It's rumoured that the engineers that come round to 'fix' your connection problem have been known to have a little nosey around your hdd to look for anything 'suspicious' and then tell Virgin or blackmail you.



I wouldnt permit one of those monkeys to look at my HDD in the first place.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

Why would you let someone from virgin on your computer in the first place? 

They install the internet cabling, thats as far as they get with our household. Im more than capable of setting a bloody internet modem up, Im a cisco certified engineer for christs sakes


----------



## Gzero (May 8, 2009)

hickster said:


> I wouldnt permit one of those monkeys to look at my HDD in the first place.





kyle2020 said:


> Why would you let someone from virgin on your computer in the first place?
> 
> They install the internet cabling, thats as far as they get with our household. Im more than capable of setting a bloody internet modem up, Im a cisco certified engineer for christs sakes



Well unfortunately, ISP's are more than happy to say: It's your computer is the reason for slow speeds.

And unknowing customers put faith in the knight in shining armour to fix their internet connection. 

It's common enough, you just hardly hear about it since the majority of those people don't know how to use a forum. So if you know a relative that doesn't know much about computing, make sure they know to come to you first! And yes if you so wish charge a little fee for your time


----------



## timta2 (May 9, 2009)

It looks like an article about this company's practices has made it to TorrentFreak.com...

‘New’ Anti-Piracy Lawyers Chase UK File-Sharers
http://torrentfreak.com/new-anti-piracy-lawyers-chase-uk-file-sharers-090508/


----------



## hickster (May 9, 2009)

*Just contacted Virgin Media*

Just contacted Virgin Media and they have confirmed that they gave my details to ACS:LAW and I am the first person they have heard this from!!! Hmmmm Unless she meant she was the first person to have heard of this at VM.  She said that VM respects their customers but faced with a Court Order they HAVE to hand over the details.

Does ANYONE have a kind of help on how to construct a reply letter as I know I have not done this yet their is my lack of faith in the justice system to actually refute these allegations.

In the letter I received from ACS:LAW they stated that a simple denial would not be good enough.  This to me is strange as that is all I have a simple denial that i did not do it.


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2009)

I think that just shows how serious they are about it wich is not alot.


----------



## hickster (May 9, 2009)

Triprift said:


> I think that just shows how serious they are about it wich is not alot.



What do you meen? you think ACS:LAW wont persue people?

I need help with a reply, I suddenly feel thick lol


----------



## Gzero (May 9, 2009)

This is what the ISP receives and by law have to reply to it: 
http://www.thinkbroadband.com/images/news/3804-extract-isp-communication.jpg

A good read: http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Davenport...ikileaks_Over_Publication_of_Extortion_Letter


----------



## Gzero (May 9, 2009)

timta2 said:


> It looks like an article about this company's practices has made it to TorrentFreak.com...
> 
> ‘New’ Anti-Piracy Lawyers Chase UK File-Sharers
> http://torrentfreak.com/new-anti-piracy-lawyers-chase-uk-file-sharers-090508/



Read this link. It should help calm you.


----------



## Gzero (May 9, 2009)

I'd read this forum:
http://www.p2pfreak.com/forum/torrent-sites/1581-infringement-copyright-notice-two-worlds-10.html
That page has people acting against the said law firm with contact details (or names) of who is representing them.


----------



## Gzero (May 9, 2009)

This guy also has some advice you try:
http://www.slyck.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=45330

ps i've lost track of all the links.


----------

